# 'LoTR' Trilogy ... and Beyond ... or the LoTR movie made twenty years later...



## Halasían (Nov 15, 2021)

This is a theoretical .and is well beyond the movies of the turn of the century...
If the movie was never made back then but was being made today, who would you cast for the roles?

Here are the ladies I'd choose:
Arwen - Biatriz (Bia) Arantes
Galadriel - Amber Heard
Eowyn - Rachael Taylor

Now for the guys:
Saruman - Sam Elliot
Faramir - Jordan Patrick Smith
Theoden - Linus Roache
Denethor - Lothaire Bluteau
Frodo - David Lindström

I'll add Eomer, Aragorn, Samwise, Gandalf in a later edit.


----------



## Copia (Aug 8, 2022)

........... I guess we can rule out Amber Heard.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Halasían said:


> This is a theoretical .and is well beyond the movies of the turn of the century...
> If the movie was never made back then but was being made today, who would you cast for the roles?
> 
> Here are the ladies I'd choose:
> ...


Very intriguing picks indeed. Most of these, I have not e'en heard of, and yet, they are well chosen.


----------



## Berzelmayr (Aug 8, 2022)

Lindström looks too lanky.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Berzelmayr said:


> Lindström looks too lanky.


I don't know about 'lanky', but I certainly find him to not be Frodo, leastways, how I depicted it.


----------

